# what the hell



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i was watching these guys yesterday on tv demonstrating handguns, namey .45 acp. this guy pumps out 7 rounds and gets closer with each one, by the last round he is standing 10 feet from the metal plate, which is square to him. i heard that a .22 can richochet up to a half mile, how is it that with a much larger caliber this guy can shoot at a metal plate at 10 feet!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I even get nervous sometimes shooting my 9mm at a spinner-target for fear of a ricochet!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I just saw that show last night too. Maybe he was using hollow tips so they just flatten and fall to the ground?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I didn't see the show you are talking about but they could have been using frangible ammo. According to the PMC website it's been tested by firing as close as 3 inchs from a metal plate. Here's the site:

http://www.pmcgreen.com/

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well that wasnt the only program, i see a lot of people shooting like that, not necissarily at 3 feet but 10 yards all the time. i mean if they say a .22 can go a half mile how far do you figure a 9mm can go?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Why not shoot at water?? Because the projectile may potentially double it's velocity from the rec.. I'd imagine the same would hold hold true for this... Some people may think they're superman...


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

tHEY'RE ALL JUST A BUNCH OF GODDAMN YUPPIES GETTIN BIG BUCKS FOR DOIN SOMETHING STUPID!!!! :eyeroll: a .22 IS BY FAR ONE OF IF NOT THE MOST DANGEROUS ROUNDS ON THE MARKET,WHY DO YOU SUPPOSE THEY PUT THE WARNING LABLE ON THE BOX?????!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

#1 waterfowler after the bullet leaves the muzzle the velocity never increases.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

If I remember correctly from taking Hunter Safety with my son a few years ago, the reason you don't shoot at water is because it can bounce off the water.

Bob M. is right about the velocity. The only way something can increase in velocity is by increasing the acceleration, such as depressing the accelerator on you vehicle.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

#1Waterfowler said:


> may potentially double it's velocity from the rec...


Reminds me of Clark Griswald in Christmas Vacation and his spray on sled coating......VROOOOOSH! :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The frangible ammo I mentioned in my earlier post disintegrates (sp) on impact with the steel plate, there is nothing to ricochet, so the caliber wouldn't matter. The tactical team that I am a member of uses falling metal plates and regular duty ammo in training all the time, however, we don't shoot at them closer than about 7 yards, and several of us have been whacked in the shins by bullets coming back at us, stings a little, leaves a black and blue mark. Of course, when we train this way we are in full gear including level 3A bulletproof vests and Kevlar helmets SO DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME KIDS. 
I would recommend at least 15 yards when shooting plates with handguns.

huntin1


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> however, we don't shoot at them closer than about 7 yards, and several of us have been whacked in the shins by bullets coming back at us, stings a little, leaves a black and blue mark


aw, that hurts just thinking about it, it makes me chuckle, lol


----------

